# Intro



## Boo master (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey new to forum and to chat rooms never used one befor.I am a first year haunt owner married 4 kids 3 grand kids good life my haunt is Dam B haunted village web site is www.dambhauntedhouse.com and face book is dambhauntedvilage looking foward to meetting all you


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome. The guys and gals here are second to none for help, support and knowledge.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welocme


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. There is a group of us that gets together in Dallas. Are you in that area?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just popped over to your site to take a look. Post some vids or pics, so we can bask in your depravity.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------

